# 1986 2.4L 4 cyl. HB won't start



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

It turns over well, but the injectors don't seem to be pulsing. I'm getting air and spark, but no fuel. There's fuel going to the TB but its not getting injected. I'm going to check the relays tomorrow, but I was wondering if anyone had any other ideas of what it could be. Thanks.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

Fuses are good.. Fusible links are good... relays are good... ecu test is good... swapped the top half of the TB with one from a later d21... still wont start.. anybody have any ideas??????


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there is a blue relay on the right side (pass side) with 2 separate plug in's.. by chance does
it click when you try to start it?? if so, have someone turn the key to the start position and
tap on the relay, if its not totaly gone your truck should start. (I think that relay runs about $15) oh wait.. you said it turns over, sorry, if that relay goes, it will not turn over.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm going to try changing dizzys.. someone said the crank angle sensor could be messed up or dirty or something.


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

After I rebuilt my engine I had a similar problem. It turned out the ECM wasn't putting out a ground signal to the fuel pump. The electrican added one and I ran it that way until I could find a used ECM. It worked fine after that. Now I have other problems to worry about.


----------



## HIHOSILVER (Dec 7, 2008)

I am having the exact same problem with my early 87. I have changed the distributor, the ecu, and the throttle body. checked all fusable links,fuses and relays. all good.

ecu gives codes 23 and 43. 23 being an idle switch which I cannot find any reference to in my manual. 43 being injectors open circuit. All the wiring looks great, all the plugs and connections tight all the grounds done up. I have fuel to the tb, lots of spark, engine runs great if you manually dump fuel in the tb. I am at my wits end. no one can tell me what I need to do to get it running. help


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it is not the dizzy..

check the wire harness that leads to the tbi.
it has a crimp in the injector wires that bring together the 2 wires from the tbi the the on wire coing from the ecm..

that wire crimp breaks down and fall off..it is about 6 inches fron the plug in in the service loop..

you will have to unsheath the wire harnes loom to track it down...


----------



## HIHOSILVER (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Zanegrey,
..but I have 12v power at both injectors, so wouldn't that mean the wires are hooked up?
The only thing I don't know how to check is if there is ground for the injectors. I have read where the injectors ground through the ecm. Is there any way to bypass the ecm ground and ground them manually to see if that works?


----------



## HIHOSILVER (Dec 7, 2008)

Also, when I check for my diagnostic codes in the computer this is what happens;

Turn ignition on, flick switch on ecu to diagnostic, 4 reds flash then 3 greens, then 2 reds then three greens. There is no selection mode that comes up first. I can't select what mode of code checking, it just goes straight to codes. This doesn't seem right compared with all the stuff i have read on checking codes on here.
Mark.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the ground from the ecm is a controlled pulse ..so a permenant ground would just let the injectors spray all the time..

when checking the ecm codes after it flashes three times turn the selector switch off and then record the codes...


----------



## HIHOSILVER (Dec 7, 2008)

So if I run a ground wire to an injector ground it should spray? also I have 12v at the injectors using the injector pins to check for power. The injectors have power and ground to them with the key on but they are not spraying at all. This the second set of injectors I have tried. I wish I had a proper wiring schematic for an 87 z24i. My useless haynes manual only has "typical" wiring diagrams which are not correct.

Are there any wires or grounds from the starter or solenoid that affect the fuel injection operation?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it might spray if the injectors are in fact getting fuel..


----------



## HIHOSILVER (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, problem solved. I went and got another computer because I just couldn't find anything else wrong. The only computer at the wrecking yard was one outof a 1987manual trans. I plugged it in and Bam! fired right up.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

good 4 u .. there is nothin worse than being w/o a nissan truck...


----------

